# ما الفرق بين osha/OHSAS



## ahmed morshidy (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا جديد فى ال safety وأعرف الاوشا بس فوجئت بمصطلح ال OHSAS
لا اخفى عليكم انى اتلخبط, ايه ال OHSAS?
أنا اعرف الاوشا انها منظمة الصحة والسلامة الامريكية ومسؤلة عن تطبيق قواعدها فى امريكا ( قانونيا)
ايضا اعرف النيبوش انها منظمة الصحة والسلامة البريطانية والمسؤولة عن تطبيق قواعدها فى بريطانيا ( قانونيا)
هل التعريفان السابقان صحيحين؟
طيب هل هناك فى كل بلد منظمة الصحة والسلامة الهاص بها والمؤولة عن تطبيق قواعدها فى هذه البلد ( قانونيا)
وان كان كذلك, لماذا نتعلم الاوشا والنيبوش الخاصة بامريكا وبريطانيا ولا تقوم كل بلد بتعليم القواعد المذكورة لديها فى القانون؟
وسؤال اخير, ما هى القواعد التى تطبقها الشركة( شركة ما فى اى بلد) هل الاوشا ام النيبوش ام ......؟


----------



## sayed00 (30 يناير 2009)

احمد

بالنسبة للاوشا هى كما وصفتها فى سؤالك

اما بالنسبة للاوساس OHSAS فهى اختصار لـ Occupational Health and Safety Assessment Series و هى حتى الاصدار الاخير 2007 كانت موصفات بريطانية لوضع نظام لادارة الصحة والسلامة والبيئة اما الاصدار الاخير 2007 اصبحت استاندر انجليزى يعنى بقت BS-OHSAS18001-2007 و ايضا خاص بالنظمة ادارة الصحة والسلامة والبيئة

ارجو ان تكون الصورة وضحت اخى احمد


----------



## ahmed morshidy (30 يناير 2009)

شرح وافى اخى الفاضل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 يناير 2009)

أخي أحمد تجد ملف مرفق يشرح تاريخ ohsas بشكل مفصل من قبل الدكتور عدنان


----------



## ahmed morshidy (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الفاضل /م sayed00
الاخ الفاضل/ المهندس غسان

بارك الله فيكم على الرد والتوضيع
لكما منى جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اسامةعباس (4 فبراير 2009)

*النيبوش - المجلس الوطني لاختبارات السلامة المهنية والصحة*

اضافة إلي ما أوضحه الزملاء...

يبقى أن أنوه أن النيبوش ليست جهة حكومية بريطانية أو جهة لاصدار معايير السلامة والصحة ومتابعة تنفيذها وإنما هي جهة هادفة إلى الربح تقوم علي اختبار المختصين بمجالات السلامة والصحة المهنية وتقييمهم من خلال مناهج دراسية هي التي وضعتها وتمنح بناء علي ذلك الشهادات المختلفة حتى دبلوم الدراسات العليا سواء في السلامة أو البيئة وشهاداتها معتمدة ومقبولة لدي المعاهد البريطانية المتخصصة في السلامة مثل iosh وتؤهل لعضوية الجمعيات البريطانية المختصة بمحترفي السلامة والصحة المهنية كما أن الدبلومات التي تمنحها مقبولة لدى بعض الجامعات البريطانية.
أرجو أن يكون الرد واضح.


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز جدا 
و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## amato alra7man (11 يناير 2012)

شكراً يعطيك العافية


----------



## reda2006 (11 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك مهندس غسان


----------



## safety113 (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكل من ساهم
ارجو تحميل هذا الملف فهو يشرح بعض الفروقات




*White Paper: SimpleQuE's Explanation of a Comparison between *


----------

